# Using Extracts in soaps



## *Cakes

Can you use baking Extracts in soap? (Pure Vanilla, Pure Anise, Pure Lemon, etc.)

Why or why not? I have never seen them listed in any recipe. 
Thanks!


----------



## lynpea

Nope you can't. The kitchen extracts do not have enough *umph* to make it through the lye. You are better off using essential oils or fragrance oils. Course you can also make unscented soap... which I did yesterday by not remembering to use the FO that was poured and sitting on the table next to me!


----------



## Tater'sPa

Also those types baking extracts are usually alcohol based and would seize your batch instantly when added....no fun at all


----------



## halfpint

I've talked to some people who tried pure vanilla extract with HP soap, and they said it worked, but turned the soap brown and the scent did not hold for more than a few days.

I tried vanilla powder, and it did not turn the soap brown, but the scent did not hold either, although it did smell really good for several days.

Dawn


----------



## Gailann Schrader

most vanilla whatevers will turn the soap browner. I think it gives the customer a better scent. They see brown and smell vanilla and it makes it more vanilla-y.

Don't use kitchen vanilla. It won't hold. And you risk the sieze problem...

Now if you want to make your soap "neat" and then re-batch? Yeah. 

"Neat" refers to making a batch with NO scent or added goodies. Just soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

lynpea said:


> Course you can also make unscented soap... which I did yesterday by not remembering to use the FO that was poured and sitting on the table next to me!



Been there!! Now I always put my EO/FO bottle in the lined mold - I have to remove the bottle before I pour so no more accidental unscented soap (especially made terrible if you just made the most perfect swirls you've ever done!!)


----------



## Hovey Hollow

I've quit adding FO at trace for that exact reason. Now I add it to my oils before I add the lye. Unless I'm using a discoloring FO then I add the FO to my swirl portion. I just can't bring myself to make a solid dark brown soap, so I always do a dark brown swirl instead. 

You know, I think this very question was my first soapmaking question.....LOL! Now I have a very rapidly growing collection of fragrance oils, cause they are very addicting!


----------

